# Draw Tite Intellastop 20195 Electronic Brake Control



## classicmazdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

1 year old 20195 Draw Tite Intellastop Electronic Brake Control, includes harness for 2000 Chevy-Gmc 1500. It will plug & play with your tow vehicle with the proper harness, usually around $15. All instructions, wires, screws, clamps and brackets are included from original packaging. I just bought a new truck that included a controller. This thing is awesome and in perfect shape. They retail for $130-$150. I will sell it for $60 plus shipping.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

